# rule of thumb



## kingofvf4

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one


There is a sentence I try to translate
It's a girl who tells to her friend about her make-up:

"A little tip. When you shadow, a good *rule of thumb* is less is more. Ok?"

thanks!!


----------



## Tresley

Hello Kingofvf4,

How about:

" Quand tu mets l'ombre à paupières, en règle générale ... "

I hope this helps you understand.


----------



## kingofvf4

"Une petite astuce. Quand tu mets de l'ombre à paupières, en règle générale y mettre moins donne plus d'effet. D'accord?"

Perfect!! Thank you very much ^^


----------



## Mugicha

[...]

Incidentally a good phrase for "always-working trick" in English is "rule of thumb".
Could you suggest a French equivalent?


----------



## polaire

Sorry, but I disagree.  A "rule of thumb" is indeed a basic guide, but I don't think it works in the context.  I'd use "a consistent rule."  I can't think of anything more colloquial at the moment.

I'd love to hear any French equivalents as well.


----------



## Mugicha

Tichwi- comment dirait on "always working" trick en français?


----------



## Tichwi

Un truc qui marche toujours! ;-)  pour rule of thumb, on dit parfois, "la regle du doigt mouillé", mais je trouve ca tres moche, et ca insiste (plus qu'en anglais?) sur le caractere approximatif de ladite regle!

Sorry for misreading your mail!


----------



## Moon Palace

Mugicha said:


> Tichwi- comment dirait on "always working" trick en français?



I think we would speak of 'la règle d'or', or of 'la référence' to hint at a rule that always works. The rule of thumb could not mean 'la règle du doigt mouillé' since the latter means there is no real rule, it all depends on where the wind comes from.


----------



## polaire

Moon Palace said:


> I think we would speak of *'la règle d'or*', or of 'la référence' to hint at a rule that always works. The rule of thumb could not mean 'la règle du doigt mouillé' since the latter means there is no real rule, it all depends on where the wind comes from.



The Golden Rule?  In English, that's "Do unto others as you would have them do unto you."  It is concerned with empathy and fairness to others.


----------



## Suehil

I think 'au pif' comes close.


----------



## Hakro

According to Babylon on-line dictionary:
*rule of thumb* = procédé empirique, méthode établie
*au pif* = at random

(... but dictionaries are not always right.)


----------



## enJoanet

Hmm...I'm not quite sure...Have a look at the definition (that of the cambridge's dictionary...)

_a practical and approximate way of doing or measuring something:
A good rule of thumb is that a portion of rice is two and a half handfuls._

In French, "_au pif" _is mostly if not only used in informal contexts wheras _rule of thumb_ seems to be more formal, don't you think?

Joan..


----------



## cropje_jnr

To me its meaning is more or less the same as that of '*en règle générale*' (although perhaps is on a more familiar register?)


----------



## enJoanet

Méthode établie looks fine to me. Maybe we could also translate it by using  "l'usage veut que..."
but maybe not!
Joan.


----------



## rnrstp

La méthode empirique nous montre que ...


----------



## Tithibou

I'd agree for : la règle générale

The sentence translation would be the following :

*Une petite astuce *: lorsque tu mets du fard ....


----------



## willemijns

pour moi, "la règle d'or / la meilleure méthode" est plus adaptée, on donne plus un conseil qu'un ordre...

je pense à une phrase que tout le monde comprendra "la regle d'or quand on recoit un e-mail avec une pièce-jointe est de ne pas ouvrir bêtement cette dernière"


----------



## edwingill

"principe de base"


----------



## Chebab

A mon avis le sens général de " the rule of thumb" est, comme cela a été dit: procédé empirique
Mais dans le contexte de la phrase de départ "when you shadow..." "la règle d'or" me paraît être la meilleure traduction


----------



## Calina18

Je crois qu'on peut traduire "rule of thumb" par "règle pratique" et parfois simplement par "en pratique".
Si je reprends un exemple ci-haut : 
_A good rule of thumb is that a portion of rice is two and a half handfuls. _
_En pratique une portion de riz correspond à deux poignées et demi._


----------



## wizdom

Bonsoir,

Je traduis un manuel de droit de l'anglais vers le français.

Dans cette phrase: 

"As a rough rule of thumb, common law systems trace their history to England, while civil law systems trace their history to Roman Law and the Napoleonic Code"

Je ne sais pas vraiment comment traduire "as a rough rule of thumb" ici, je comprends bien que cela signifie "en gros", mais j'aimerais trouver une expression plus idoine pour un manuel.

Avez-vous des idées?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Cookies8

Bonsoir,

Je pense qu'ici, "Comme règle de base" serait approprié.


----------



## Phiip

Je pense que de bonnes traductions de rule of thumb seraient :
- "en gros" 
- "à la louche".
Ca reflète bien je pense le caractère empirique et approximatif, sans être aléatoire ni n'importe quoi.


----------



## Calina18

Ici je choisirais "En général" ou mieux "Généralement, on considère que... "


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Je dirais d'une manière générale _les règles de base _et d'une manière plus spécifique_ les règles de l'art_.


----------



## eno2

English, Dutch, German all use a part of the hand (the fist, in Dutch and German) in combination to the 'rule' word for the expression.  A rule of thumb is always a practical way that is or uses  an approximation, so I don't see how one can use some of the proposals that were made here and that are clearly not approximations.  Après avoir lu tout le fil je retiens et je note:  [méthode établi, procédé empirique,  règle pratique,  règle de base]. Je crois que  'règle pratique' et 'règle de base' seront la meilleure solution dans la plupart des cas.


----------



## JClaudeK

eno2 said:


> English, Dutch, German all use a part of the hand (the fist, in Dutch and German) in combination to the 'rule' word for the expression. . A rule of thumb is always a practical way that is or uses an approximation
> Après avoir lu tout le fil je retiens et je note: [méthode établi , procédé empirique, règle pratique, règle de base ]


Pour moi, une "règle de base" est beaucoup plus  exhaustive qu'une "rule of the thumb".



> *base
> 2.* _Au fig._ Principe *fondamental* sur lequel repose une conception, une institution, un raisonnement, etc.
> _Document, donnée, élément, principe de base; _



Je suis étonné de constater que personne n'ait encore proposé "règle approximative".

Edit
"en règle générale" peut être utilisé pour "as a rule of thumb".


----------



## eno2

JClaudeK said:


> Pour moi, une "règle de base" est beaucoup plus  exhaustive qu'une "rule of the thumb".


 Oui,  d'accord, je me limite a (mémoriser) 'règle pratique'.



> Je suis étonné de constater que personne n'ait encore proposé "règle approximative".


 Pas mal.


----------



## JClaudeK

"en règle générale" peut être utilisé pour "as a rule of thumb".

cf.:


> rule of thumb
> règle générale,  règle dont l'expérience montre  qu'elle est vraie la plupart du temps, mais qui n’est pas une règle absolue.








yungmee #28 said:


> Je cherche à traduire "rule of thumb" dans
> Some shop assistants in this town still use the rule of thumb.



Ici, on pourrait utiliser les expressions familières "Ils font des prix   au doigt mouillé/ au pif."


----------



## eno2

JClaudeK said:


> "en règle générale" peut être utilisé pour "as a rule of thumb".





> rule of thumb
> règle générale, règle dont l'expérience montre qu'elle est vraie la plupart du temps, mais qui n’est pas une règle absolue


.

Wiki, peu d’autorité. La plupart du temps 'the rule of thumb' peut servir comme approximation pratique et suficiente, mais de là dire qu'elle est vrai la plupart du temps me paraît en demander ou en donner trop. Quand nous voulons de l'exactitude (et de la vérité), nous n'acceptons pas 'the rule of thumb'. Comme dans l'exemple qui suit, au pif, c'est  péjoratif.


----------



## JClaudeK

Un exemple:
There is a rule of thumb which says: "Pour former le pluriel des noms en _au, _eau, _eu, il faut ajouter un x au singulier."
Cette règle est vraie "la plupart du temps", mais il y a quelques exceptions.

Alors, est-ce  "a rule of thumb" ou pas, eno2 ?


----------



## catheng06

JClaudeK said:


> "en règle générale" peut être utilisé pour "as a rule of thumb".
> 
> cf.:
> 
> 
> Ici, on pourrait utiliser les expressions familières "Ils font des prix   au doigt mouillé/ au pif."




serait-ce l'équivalent de "à vue de nez" (approximately)


----------



## petit1

en principe ?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Ici, on pourrait utiliser les expressions familières "Ils font des prix au doigt mouillé/ au pif."
> 
> 
> catheng06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> serait-ce l'équivalent de "à vue de nez" (approximately)
Click to expand...

Oui, c'est aussi une possibilité - selon le contexte !


----------



## Nicomon

Perso, j'ai toujours entendu  : _règle/méthode empirique.   _
D'accord pour « _en règle générale _», dans le cadre d'une phrase.  Sinon : _de façon empirique...
_
Pour moi, _au pif / à vue de nez_ n'ont pas le même sens.   Je les traduirais par _guesstimate / by feel / eyeballing. _


----------

